# [Q]: Toro Recoveries



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I was wondering.. I know Koush has made a recovery for our phone (Clockword Mod Recovery) and I have noticed that while in recovery, the volume button is VERY sensitive.. I check frequently to see if ROM Manager has an updated recovery to patch this issue.. It hasn't been updated past v5.5.0.4..

I was also wondering if Team Win had any intentions of making a port of their latest TWRP 2.0 (Team Win Recovery Project) for the Galaxy Nexus (Maguro/Toro).. I've been checking frequently for that as well









Anyway, just some topics that I don't think have really been discussed and figured I'd bring it up..

Thanks guys!

P.S. If there is any fix for the CWM Recovery Volume Rocker Sensitivity, it would be greatly appreciated! (Keeps Disabling the "Back Button")


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe try decaf?


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol.. Am I the only one with this issue??


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

DizzyThermal said:


> Lol.. Am I the only one with this issue??


No


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

DizzyThermal said:


> Lol.. Am I the only one with this issue??


Running: into the same issue here yesterday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Known issue. Not sure if Koush is planning an update. I'm sure he is, but being the holidays I'd say it wasn't a top priority.

Team Win is also working on a recovery, but they stated it may take some time according to another member here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

DizzyThermal said:


> Lol.. Am I the only one with this issue??


Nope

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Known issue. Not sure if Koush is planning an update. I'm sure he is, but being the holidays I'd say it wasn't a top priority.
> 
> Team Win is also working on a recovery, but they stated it may take some time according to another member here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This is good to hear.. I'm looking forward to what Team Win has in store


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

you're not the only one. The silicone cover I have on mine actually causes it to register 2 clicks at times when scrolling through menus in cwm, very annoying. Is this something that can be adjusted? Just figured I would need to remove the cover or just deal with it. I just know this will cause me to flash the wrong thing eventually.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

ejgilkey said:


> you're not the only one. The silicone cover I have on mine actually causes it to register 2 clicks at times when scrolling through menus in cwm, very annoying. Is this something that can be adjusted? Just figured I would need to remove the cover or just deal with it. I just know this will cause me to flash the wrong thing eventually.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't think it's just the case man.. I have no case on mine and I will try so carefully to hit it once and it still will register two clicks..

Eventually we should have a fix


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I never had an issue till today actually. I went to scroll down and it went too far after wiping everything and I ended on reboot and hit power too fast and had to pull battery to get back to recovery to flash the new ROM. Frustrating for sure.


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah, I thought it was my case at first too. then I took my case off and it continued to do it, so I'm pretty sure that is not the cause.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## westhaking (Jun 13, 2011)

I have this problem too. As for the back button being disabled, I believe it happens when both the up and down volume buttons are pressed simultaneously. Pressing them both together again enables it back....at least for me









Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## anuraj1 (Jun 8, 2011)

I thought it was just my case but it double scrolls even without it.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

anuraj1 said:


> I thought it was just my case but it double scrolls even without it.


Well that makes me feel a little better, I love the case. Hopefully they can get it straightened out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, hopefully koush will either make a fix sometime soon or we'll see another recovery for our phone.. (TWRP 2.0)


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

It's sensitive outside of recovery too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

Interesting.. Think it is related to the Maguro's Volume Rocker issue?? The button debounce needs to be increased possibly like Lee Johnston stated:



Lee Johnston said:


> Let's talk about the Google Nexus "volumegate" issue.
> 
> Today Google said that they have fixed the problem in software, and that a fix is coming.
> I see many people saying this is a bunch of BS, but in reality they just have no idea how complex electronic circuits and software interact.
> ...


Source: https://plus.google....sts/1a4hY7VeqiG

[Video]: Galaxy Nexus Volume Problem


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

*Having recovery issues also something about back button disabled forcing a battery pull and a reboot. *
*Kinda scary after a system format lol. Hopefully this will help...*
*logcat*

D/NetworkStatusReceiver( 1639): isConnect = false
I/MediaUploader( 1653): No need to wake up
D/PicasaSyncManager( 1537): active network: null
D/PicasaSyncManager( 1537): background data: true
D/dalvikvm( 425): GC_EXPLICIT freed 32K, 5% free 13084K/13703K, paused 102ms+3ms
E/IMSFW ( 438): IMSServiceStub$ManagerHandler: Stack Initialization is not yet complete
D/IMSFW ( 438): IMSServiceStub: Registering in Global Mode
I/IMS_JNI ( 438): XAN_IMS_Framework_Init_JNI
D/IMS ( 438): xan_core_init : Enter
D/IMS ( 438): Daemon Thread Created Successfully
D/IMS ( 438): Daemon Thread has not got started yet.. Sleeping for short interval
D/dalvikvm( 438): GC_CONCURRENT freed 471K, 5% free 12691K/13255K, paused 2ms+3ms
I/IMS_JNI ( 438): XAN_Set_Content_Type_JNI : Enter
I/IMS_JNI ( 438): Entering native XAN_Set_SIP_Timers_JNI
D/IMSFW ( 438): IMSServiceStub: Initializing with isStackInitdone value : true
D/IMSFW ( 438): IMSServiceStub: Triggering IMS register
I/IMS_JNI ( 438): Enter XAN_IMS_Handle_NetworkEvent_JNI
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:632] XAN_IMSCore_EventCb: XAN_IMSCore_Event
Cb: ALWAYSON_ACTIVATE
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformTimer.c:593] xan_delete_timer: xan_delete_timer: invalid par
ams
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:637] XAN_IMSCore_EventCb: XAN_EVT_IMSCORE_A
LWAYSON_ACTIVATE : state is none
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:2583] IMSCore_ExecFSM: IMSCore_ExecFSM: ims
_state= 0
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:1343] IMSCore_StateNone: IMSCore_StateNone
: Making IMS not active and Exiting
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformDaemon.c:225] ims_daemon_evt_handler: SISO: ims_daemon_evt_h
andler: xan_q_pop failed....2
D/IMS ( 438):
D/dalvikvm( 438): GC_CONCURRENT freed 453K, 5% free 12672K/13255K, paused 2ms+3ms
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:457] XAN_IMSCore_NetworkListener: XAN_IMSCo
re_NetworkListener: XAN_INWK_EVT_PPP_OPEN
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:2583] IMSCore_ExecFSM: IMSCore_ExecFSM: ims
_state= 0
D/IMS ( 438): xan_get_ip_from_ifinet6(): found interface 'rmnet0' with index(16), scope(0)
I/IMS  ( 438): LocalIPV6 value ==== 2600:1010:800b:8a90:0000:0021:1e3d:7c01
I/IMS ( 438): __get_cfg_reg_all: --------->2001:4888:3:fff0:c0:104:0:f
E/IMS ( 438): these are 50 51
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:2583] IMSCore_ExecFSM: IMSCore_ExecFSM: ims
_state= 1
D/IMS ( 438): xan_get_ip_from_ifinet6(): found interface 'rmnet0' with index(16), scope(0)
I/IMS ( 438): LocalIPV6 value ==== 2600:1010:800b:8a90:0000:0021:1e3d:7c01
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/INetwork/src/ImsINetwork_Core.c:1000] XAN_INWK_UpdateSelfIP: XAN_INWK_UpdateSel
fIP: Already memory allocated for self-ip, allocating...
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/INetwork/src/ImsINetwork_Core.c:1004] XAN_INWK_UpdateSelfIP: XAN_INWK_UpdateSel
fIP: No memory allocated for self-ip, allocating...
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/INetwork/src/ImsINetwork_Core.c:1025] XAN_INWK_UpdateSelfIP: XAN_INWK_UpdateSel
fIP: self ip is 2600::
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/INetwork/src/ImsINetwork_Core.c:506] XAN_INWK_NetInfoUpdate: !!!No DHCP:!!!
D/IMS ( 438): xan_get_ip_from_ifinet6(): found interface 'rmnet0' with index(16), scope(0)
I/IMS ( 438): LocalIPV6 value ==== 2600:1010:800b:8a90:0000:0021:1e3d:7c01
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/INetwork/src/ImsINetwork_Core.c:141] __INwk_NetInfoUpdate: ImsProfile_NetInfoUp
date: self ip is 2600:1010:800b:8a90:0:21:1e3d:7c01
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/INetwork/src/ImsINetwork_Core.c:316] __INwk_NetInfoUpdate: ImsProfile_NetInfoUp
date: pcsf ip is 2001:4888:3:fff0:c0:104:0:f
D/IMS ( 438): xan_get_ip_from_ifinet6(): found interface 'rmnet0' with index(16), scope(0)
I/IMS ( 438): LocalIPV6 value ==== 2600:1010:800b:8a90:0000:0021:1e3d:7c01
D/IMS ( 438): xan_get_ip_from_ifinet6(): found interface 'rmnet0' with index(16), scope(0)
I/IMS ( 438): LocalIPV6 value ==== 2600:1010:800b:8a90:0000:0021:1e3d:7c01
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:356] XAN_IMSCore_NetworkListener: XAN_IMSCo
re_NetworkListener: XAN_INWK_EVT_SRV_AVAIL
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:2583] IMSCore_ExecFSM: IMSCore_ExecFSM: ims
_state= 2
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:1834] IMSCore_StateInitialising: IMSCore_St
ateInitialising: __ImsInit failed
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:531] XAN_IMSCore_EventCb: XAN_IMSCore_Event
Cb: XAN_EVT_SIPSTK_MM_EVT_INIT
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:2583] IMSCore_ExecFSM: IMSCore_ExecFSM: ims
_state= 2
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:2583] IMSCore_ExecFSM: IMSCore_ExecFSM: ims
_state= 4
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_transport.c:316] SIPStack_BuildFinalReq: SIP Message
D/IMS ( 438): --------------> outgoing message
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/ISIP/src/ImsISIP_Core.c:2361] XAN_ISIP_SendMsg: XAN_ISIP_SendMsg : XAN_SipStack
_SendRequest Success
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsIReg_Core.c:450] __ireg_reg: AppMngr_Register: XAN_SipStack_
ReqReg success
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsIReg_Core.c:557] XAN_IReg_Register: XAN_IReg_Register: XAN_S
ipStack_ReqReg returned 0
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformDaemon.c:225] ims_daemon_evt_handler: SISO: ims_daemon_evt_h
andler: xan_q_pop failed....2
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_core.c:280] SIPStack_PreProcess_Data: SIP Message
D/IMS ( 438): <-------------- incoming message
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_siptu.c:2028] SIPStack_Rsp_Handle_Terminating: SIPStack_
Rsp_Handle_Terminating:: Rxed 401 for REG
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_evt.c:253] SIPStack_Event_Add_Q: SIPStack_Event_Add_Q :
Event = 2
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsIReg_Core.c:917] XAN_IReg_Handle_Registration: XAN_IReg_Hand
le_Registration: REG_FAILED=401
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsIReg_Core.c:1057] XAN_IReg_Handle_Registration: XAN_EVT_REG_
FAILED: g_session_id =2
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/parser/sipstk_parser.c:1272] SIPStack_Parser_GetHeaderInfo: xansip_Auth
enticateTo_str : realm="vzims.com", nonce="SSygG1Z+UQHhVu3chE8/YOR0EnQGUQAAiD2d9WxHIFswMDk4MTE1AA==", algorithm=AKAv2-MD5, qo
p="auth"
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformUIIntf.c:104] xan_ui_intf_ui_ind: Sending evt: 103
I/IMS_JNI ( 438): isim data length: 56
I/IMS_JNI ( 438): isim response code: 401
D/IMSFW ( 438): ImsSMSInterface: handleEvent: data:5353796747315A2B55514868567533636845382F594F5230456E5147555141416944326
439577848494673774D446B344D54453141413D3D
D/IMSFW ( 438): ImsSMSInterface: SIP response code : 401
E/IMSFW ( 438): ImsSMSInterface: Registration failed, go for retrying if isim nounce present
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformDaemon.c:225] ims_daemon_evt_handler: SISO: ims_daemon_evt_h
andler: xan_q_pop failed....2
D/IMS ( 438):
D/dalvikvm( 438): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 44K, 5% free 12687K/13255K, paused 23ms
D/dalvikvm( 438): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 65K, 5% free 12688K/13319K, paused 14ms
D/dalvikvm( 438): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 64K, 5% free 12688K/13319K, paused 14ms
D/dalvikvm( 438): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 65K, 5% free 12690K/13319K, paused 15ms
D/IMSFW ( 438): IIL: SUB CMD : IPC_IMS_ISIMAUTH
I/IMS_JNI ( 438): Entering native XAN_IMS_Handle_NetworkEvent_ISIM_Response_JNI
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsIReg_Core.c:181] __ireg_reg2: XAN_IReg_Register: Don't proce
ed for Registration as its already register-ed/ing
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsIReg_Core.c:206] __ireg_reg2: __ireg_reg2: g_session_id =2
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_transport.c:316] SIPStack_BuildFinalReq: SIP Message
D/IMS ( 438): --------------> outgoing message
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/ISIP/src/ImsISIP_Core.c:2361] XAN_ISIP_SendMsg: XAN_ISIP_SendMsg : XAN_SipStack
_SendRequest Success
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsIReg_Core.c:295] __ireg_reg2: AppMngr_Register: XAN_SipStack
_ReqReg success
D/IMSFW ( 438): IIL: readIPCMessage
D/NetlinkEvent( 112): Unexpected netlink message. type=0xf
D/ConnectivityService( 230): ConnectivityChange for mobile: CONNECTED/CONNECTED
W/NetworkStats( 230): dropping UID delta from unknown iface: iface=rmnet1 uid=0 set=DEFAULT tag=0x0 rxBytes=176 rxPackets=2
txBytes=56 txPackets=1 operations=0
D/dalvikvm( 230): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1279K, 14% free 17947K/20743K, paused 6ms+7ms
D/NetworkPolicy( 230): applying policy NetworkPolicy[NetworkTemplate: matchRule=MOBILE_ALL, subscriberId=valid]: cycleDay=29
, warningBytes=2147483648, limitBytes=-1, lastSnooze=-1 to ifaces [rmnet0, rmnet2, rmnet1]
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_core.c:280] SIPStack_PreProcess_Data: SIP Message
D/IMS ( 438): <-------------- incoming message
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_siptu.c:2028] SIPStack_Rsp_Handle_Terminating: SIPStack_
Rsp_Handle_Terminating:: Rxed 401 for REG
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_siptu.c:2084] SIPStack_Rsp_Handle_Terminating: #### Insi
de 200 OK for REGISTER : Expires = 86400
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_evt.c:253] SIPStack_Event_Add_Q: SIPStack_Event_Add_Q :
Event = 2
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_session.c:368] SIPStack_Session_Release: Copy the Event
to Z-Event Queue
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsIReg_Core.c:1005] XAN_IReg_Handle_Registration: Sending SUBS
CRIBE for reg event
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_uacreq.c:468] SIPStack_Modify_Accept_Contact_Desc: SIPSt
ack_Modify_Accept_Contact_Desc: As ptrst_session->ptri8_apptag is NULL
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_transport.c:316] SIPStack_BuildFinalReq: SIP Message
D/IMS ( 438): --------------> outgoing message
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/ISIP/src/ImsISIP_Core.c:2361] XAN_ISIP_SendMsg: XAN_ISIP_SendMsg : XAN_SipStack
_SendRequest Success
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Application/SMSApp/src/ImsSMSIP.c:1361] ImsSMSIPProcessRegMessage: ImsSMSIPAppCallback: m
wi notify flag has not been enabled
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:2583] IMSCore_ExecFSM: IMSCore_ExecFSM: ims
_state= 5
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsCoreController.c:2583] IMSCore_ExecFSM: IMSCore_ExecFSM: ims
_state= 7
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformUIIntf.c:104] xan_ui_intf_ui_ind: Sending evt: 102
I/IMS_JNI ( 438): isim response code: 200
D/IMSFW ( 438): ImsSMSInterface: send IMS success to RIL
D/IMSFW ( 438): ImsSMSInterface: IMS_REGISTRATION_SUCCEED
D/RelayLayer( 438): BroadcastReceiver - mRegisterReceiver
E/RelayLayer( 438): intent.getAction() : com.android.samsung.intent.action.IMSRegInfo
D/IMSFW ( 438): SmsImsDispatcher: EVENT_SEND_IMS_REGISTRATION_STATUS
D/IMSFW ( 438): IIL: toRILIMSRegistration
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformDaemon.c:225] ims_daemon_evt_handler: SISO: ims_daemon_evt_h
andler: xan_q_pop failed....2
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_core.c:280] SIPStack_PreProcess_Data: SIP Message
D/IMS ( 438): <-------------- incoming message
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_core.c:162] SIPStack_Transport_Callback: SIPStack_Transp
ort_Callback: release parsed obj at Stack
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_core.c:280] SIPStack_PreProcess_Data: SIP Message
D/IMS ( 438): <-------------- incoming message
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_evt.c:161] SIPStack_Get_EvtMethod: SIP Evt: Unkown heade
r
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_evt.c:253] SIPStack_Event_Add_Q: SIPStack_Event_Add_Q :
Event = 9
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_transport.c:680] SIPStack_Transport_SendRsp: Response
D/IMS ( 438): ---->outgoing message
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Framework/CoreControl/src/ImsIReg_Core.c:2165] XAN_IReg_Handle_Subscription: XAN_IReg_Han
dle_Subscription: Entering
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformDaemon.c:225] ims_daemon_evt_handler: SISO: ims_daemon_evt_h
andler: xan_q_pop failed....2
D/IMS ( 438):
D/Tethering( 230): MasterInitialState.processMessage what=3
D/NetworkStatusReceiver( 1639): NetworkStatusReceiver invoked by Network status changing
D/NetworkStatusReceiver( 1639): isConnect = true
D/OTA ( 1639): C2DM stored registrationId = APA91bEEORylSNFeMh7Q-Nx-CCgdE7HlomSeNSsZ7xz3QWe_EwFe-AcfSDho5dmZRUYtBnVTlbncd
WRovQDlKqn1kFVZTql7BxHByuDWjho4nLHzBc5vg7cLbIzyhd6Kj9QVoQge2PJe52LwgpLhQrcn-HkSWmMMuOeJwUWLnnJOm8zNzbUbdpw
D/OTA ( 1639): IMEI or MEID = 99000028265647
D/OTA ( 1639): PseudoIMEI = 99000028265647
D/OTA ( 1639): deviceID = 99000028265647
D/OTA ( 1639): MSISDN = 2099152974
D/OTA ( 1639): RADIO TYPE = CDMA
D/OTA ( 1639): MNO = Verizon Wireless
D/OTA ( 1639): intentAction = com.skcc.gtec.otaproxy.NETWORK_STATUS_CHANGE
D/OTA ( 1639): act = FACTORY_RESET
D/Broadcaster( 1639): TOS : OTAPROXY_INVOKED_PULL
D/Broadcaster( 1639): O_TOS : FACTORY_RESET
D/Broadcaster( 1639): StatusCode : 4000
I/MediaUploader( 1653): No need to wake up
D/PicasaSyncManager( 1537): active network: NetworkInfo: type: mobile[CDMA - eHRPD], state: CONNECTED/CONNECTED, reason: apnC
hanged, extra: VZWINTERNET, roaming: false, failover: false, isAvailable: true
D/PicasaSyncManager( 1537): background data: true
D/OTA ( 1639): onStartCommand act = FACTORY_RESET
D/OTA ( 1639): onStartCommand serviceID = null
D/OTA ( 1639): onStartCommand tid = GWallet990000282656471325189509491
D/OTA ( 1639): onStartCommand instance_seq = null
D/OTA ( 1639): onStartCommand mode = pull
D/OTA ( 1639): onStartCommand appletAID = null
D/OTA ( 1639): onStartCommand instanceAID = null
D/OTA ( 1639): onStartCommand appletVersion = null
D/OTA ( 1639): getIsConnect netFlag = true
D/JobManager( 1639): Add FACTORY_RESET, jobQueue size = 1
D/JobManager( 1639): isRun = false
D/OTA ( 1639): OtaManager action = FACTORY_RESET
D/OTA ( 1639): OtaManager serviceId = null
D/OTA ( 1639): OtaManager instance_seq = null
D/OTA ( 1639): OtaManager mode = pull
D/OTA ( 1639): OtaManager registrationId = null
D/OTA ( 1639): OtaManager transactionID = GWallet990000282656471325189509491
D/OTA ( 1639): OtaManager server in job = null
D/OTA ( 1639): OtaManager appletAID = null
D/OTA ( 1639): OtaManager instanceAID = null
D/OTA ( 1639): OtaManager appletVersion = null
D/OTA ( 1639): server from getTsmUrl() = https://pip.skcctsm.com:8443
D/EmbeddedSE( 1639): openAndroidSE retryCount = 0
I/Gmail ( 1613): MainSyncRequestProto: lowestBkwdConvoId: 0, highestHandledServerOp: 155407, normalSync: true
D/dalvikvm( 230): GC_EXPLICIT freed 274K, 14% free 17873K/20743K, paused 3ms+6ms
D/dalvikvm( 1291): GC_CONCURRENT freed 388K, 4% free 12927K/13447K, paused 5ms+3ms
D/dalvikvm( 1613): GC_CONCURRENT freed 432K, 4% free 12994K/13511K, paused 5ms+3ms
D/dalvikvm( 402): GC_CONCURRENT freed 392K, 5% free 13429K/14023K, paused 5ms+5ms
D/EmbeddedSE( 1639): SE open is successful!
D/EmbeddedSE( 1639): Send to SE : 00A4040007A000000476201000
D/EmbeddedSE( 1639): Response from SE : 6A82
D/EmbeddedSE( 1639): resSelCA = 6A82
D/NfcService( 454): NFC-C OFF, disconnect
D/EmbeddedSE( 1639): close is successful
D/EmbeddedSE( 1639): apdu = 6A82
D/EmbeddedSE( 1639): isSWResult = true
D/EmbeddedSE( 1639): isFactoryReset SW = 6A82
D/EmbeddedSE( 1639): isFactoryReset result = false
D/OTA ( 1639): act = FACTORY_RESET
D/Broadcaster( 1639): TOS : FACTORY_RESET
D/Broadcaster( 1639): StatusCode : 5002
D/JobManager( 1639): Removed jobQueue size = 0
D/JobManager( 1639): isExistJob = false
D/OTA ( 1639): DestroyService isBR = false
D/OtaMannager( 1639): DestroyService called
D/OTA ( 1639): OTA Proxy onDestroy!!
D/OTA ( 1639): Service Destory : true
D/dalvikvm( 1613): GC_EXPLICIT freed 73K, 4% free 13001K/13511K, paused 8ms+3ms
I/Gmail ( 1613): MainSyncRequestProto: lowestBkwdConvoId: 0, highestHandledServerOp: 155408, normalSync: true
D/CAT ( 425): CatService: ril message arrived
D/CAT ( 425): CatService: SESSION END
D/CAT ( 425): CatService: ril message arrived
D/CAT ( 425): CatService: SESSION END
D/dalvikvm( 705): GC_CONCURRENT freed 346K, 4% free 12655K/13127K, paused 5ms+3ms
D/CAT ( 425): CatService: ril message arrived
D/CAT ( 425): CommandParamsFactory: process ProvideLocalInfo
D/CAT ( 425): CommandParamsFactory: PLI [DTTZ_SETTING]
D/CAT ( 425): CatService: PROVIDE_LOCAL_INFORMATION
E/GTalkService( 402): connectionClosed: no XMPPConnection - That's strange!
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformDaemon.c:225] ims_daemon_evt_handler: SISO: ims_daemon_evt_h
andler: xan_q_pop failed....2
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformDaemon.c:225] ims_daemon_evt_handler: SISO: ims_daemon_evt_h
andler: xan_q_pop failed....2
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformDaemon.c:225] ims_daemon_evt_handler: SISO: ims_daemon_evt_h
andler: xan_q_pop failed....2
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_transaction.c:1812] SIPStack_Trans_Release: SIPStack_Tra
ns_Release: setting method idle: 512
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformDaemon.c:225] ims_daemon_evt_handler: SISO: ims_daemon_evt_h
andler: xan_q_pop failed....2
D/IMS ( 438):
D/IMS ( 438): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_transaction.c:1812] SIPStack_Trans_Release: SIPStack_Tra
ns_Release: setting method idle: 256
D/ConnectivityService( 230): handleInetConditionHoldEnd: net=0, condition=0, published condition=0
I/GTalkService/c( 402): [[email protected]] connect: acct=1000000, state=CONNECTING
I/GTalkService/c( 402): [[email protected]] connect: acct=1, state=CONNECTING
D/dalvikvm( 402): GC_CONCURRENT freed 364K, 4% free 13492K/14023K, paused 6ms+4ms
D/ConnectivityService( 230): handleInetConditionHoldEnd: net=0, condition=100, published condition=0
I/ActivityManager( 230): Start proc com.google.android.talk for broadcast com.google.android.talk/.ConnectionStateOnlineRece
iver: pid=1815 uid=10022 gids={3003, 1015, 1006, 3002}
I/ActivityThread( 1815): Pub com.google.android.talk.SuggestionProvider: com.google.android.talk.SuggestionsProvider
D/dalvikvm( 1815): GC_CONCURRENT freed 143K, 2% free 12902K/13127K, paused 6ms+2ms
D/vclib:CallStateClient( 1815): startListening
I/ActivityManager( 230): No longer want com.android.vending (pid 1339): hidden #16
D/dalvikvm( 402): GC_EXPLICIT freed 180K, 4% free 13478K/14023K, paused 2ms+5ms
D/dalvikvm( 1815): GC_CONCURRENT freed 366K, 4% free 12997K/13447K, paused 5ms+4ms
D/ConnectivityService( 230): stopUsingNetworkFeature: teardown net 0: enableFOTA


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

*@mrreed2u:*

The back button disabled is something that a lot of us are getting.. if you hit the VOL DOWN rocker a few times, this has always worked for me.. It will say that it was "enabled".. Give it a try next time..


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

The recovery with the bigger font fixes the volume issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

iwasaperson said:


> The recovery with the bigger font fixes the volume issue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Got a link?


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

DizzyThermal said:


> *@mrreed2u:*
> 
> The back button disabled is something that a lot of us are getting.. if you hit the VOL DOWN rocker a few times, this has always worked for me.. It will say that it was "enabled".. Give it a try next time..


Thanks works like a charm lol


----------



## westhaking (Jun 13, 2011)

iwasaperson said:


> Got a link?


 +1 for link

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

You can re-enable the back button the same way you disable it (albeit not on purpose) - If you highlight the top option, then press up to go immediately to the bottom, and then press down to go back to the top, and repeat this process twice, it switches the back button on and off. Example: (arrow indicating whatever is highlighted)

Reboot System Now <-
install zip from sdcard
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache partition
backup and restore
mounts and storage
advanced
**go back**

Press Up.

Reboot System Now
install zip from sdcard
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache partition
backup and restore
mounts and storage
advanced
**go back** <-

Now press down.

Reboot System Now <-
install zip from sdcard
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache partition
backup and restore
mounts and storage
advanced
**go back**

Now press up.

Reboot System Now 
install zip from sdcard
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache partition
backup and restore
mounts and storage
advanced
**go back** <-

And now you see that is says "back menu button disabled." To re-enable it, do the same thing again. Skip from the bottom to the top and back a couple times and it will switch.

Hope this helps. I noticed this awhile back but it never really became an issue until this volume button problem.


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

iwasaperson said:


> The recovery with the bigger font fixes the volume issue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'd be interested in this as well


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

Think I found that recovery with the larger font guys http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/galaxy-nexus-roms/10514-tranquil-ice-4-0-3-galaxy-nexus-lots-new.html


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.box.com/s...be5tjpb0g7zv5u6

heres the recovery image extracted (if i shouldn't have posted it mods please take it down)

installation

```
<br />
adb reboot bootloader<br />
fastboot flash recovery GNexusLargerFontRecovery.img<br />
```
recovery looks the same but zoomed in big time...


----------

